# Meeting at ecowalls greenhouse



## AQUAMAC

Hi All,

It's been some time since we last hosted a meeting and I'm looking very forward to seeing some old friends and making new ones. I wanted to see if there was interest in having a meeting either March or April in our greenhouse in Bordentown NJ.

Unfortunately, we do not have frogs at this location, but we do have plenty of terrarium-friendly plants in our 8,000 sq ft greenhouse, some living walls, and a tropical breeze in winter (without the travel expenses). Frogs and other plants are welcome of course. In terms of dates, weekends would be best so March 30-31st of April 13-14 would be most ideal. Please let me know if there is interest and we work out a date.

Best,

Mike
EcoWalls


----------



## pa.walt

i'm pretty open on the date myself. looking forward coming down.
walt


----------



## stemcellular

I would do my best to make it down.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

I'd love to stop by...either weekend should work for me.


----------



## carola1155

You can count me in +1 if that's alright. Always good to hang with more Jersey folk! (And I guess whoever else makes their way over too... Haha)


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'm in for sure. Thanks Mike


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'm interested in coming over. April 13 - 14 is the week end of the South East Pa. Orchid Society show in Philly. I suppose I could go to both but that would be pushing it.


----------



## andersonii85

I may be able to make it. Its a little over an hour drive for me. I'd be interested to check out those living walls.


----------



## radiata

I'll probably have a family obligation on 3/31 (Easter), but I'm good for any of the other three dates. Thank you!


----------



## Colin C

I would definitely go to this


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I'll try to come, and finally check out the place.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Mike I'll PM you.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi

Very interested.


----------



## AQUAMAC

Great! Sounds like we are going to have good turnout. Why don't we say Sunday, March 31st at noon?


----------



## carola1155

The 31st is Easter... That may make it tough


----------



## AQUAMAC

Ha..thanks for the reminder. Well seeing as how that is Easter weekend, why dont we try for April 14th then? We are only about 40 min from Philadelphia for those who still would like to see the orchid show.


----------



## stemcellular

Works for me


----------



## Buddysfrogs

14th works for me
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi

Works for me


----------



## radiata

The 14th works for me, too!


----------



## jacobi

jacobi said:


> Works for me


In fact, and I'll have to confirm this as we get closer to the date, I don't mind carpooling. I will have 3 or 4 available seats.


----------



## mantisdragon91

14th should work for me as well. Seeing as I am only about 30 minutes from Bordentown, I don't have much excuse not to attend and am always looking for new plants and ideas.


----------



## eos

Yep! Sounds good! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Julio

SOUNDS GOOD, hope i can be around for this!


----------



## Gnarly

This sounds great!


----------



## rollinkansas

Will be attending as well I'm sure.


----------



## Michael Shrom

That sounds good. What time?


----------



## inka4040

Awesome. I'd love the chance to see some of those drip walls up close!


----------



## radiata

inka4040 said:


> Awesome. I'd love the chance to see some of those drip walls up close!


*Me too!* _<Obligatory additional characters to exceed the required ten!>_


----------



## Tricolor

will try to make this one as well. might have orange and yellow terribilis, tinks and possible esperanza froglets. john


----------



## oddlot

I will try and make this too(I can see where some of my plants came from ).


----------



## Tricolor

Whats the address for this meet. I might have pair of red galacts availiable and adult mints. Thanks John


----------



## stemcellular

Just realized that is the wife's bday weekend so unfortunately won't be able to make it down.


----------



## carola1155

stemcellular said:


> Just realized that is the wife's bday weekend so unfortunately won't be able to make it down.


you mean your wife wouldnt want to spend her birthday with a bunch of froggers in Jersey? pshh

.... I know a good lawyer... just sayin


----------



## stemcellular

Nor would I. Love you guys, but fresh oysters and lobster on PTown beats a trip to the dirty jerz... (I can say that since I'm from NJ).


----------



## glass frog

i may hop on this one as well


----------



## radiata

*Public Transportation?*

Is the greenhouse close to any public transportation (rail or bus)? The majority of the NYCity-dwelling froggers I know don't own cars...


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Mike my dad is waiting for you to call him back about us setting up some stuff here. What supplies do you think we should bring if we do vend?
Buddy


----------



## Tricolor

pssst, Is beer allowed at this shin dig


----------



## carola1155

Tricolor said:


> pssst, Is beer allowed at this shin dig


Pssst... What he said^


----------



## oddlot

Hey beer and doughnuts hey


----------



## radiata

Tricolor said:


> pssst, Is beer allowed at this shin dig


How about Vino Rosso?


----------



## Gnarly

I would like to purchase a calling male imi, Sens line, if anyone has one available. 

Also, I can bring a snack or two if its allowed.


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi All,
We are on for the 14th. Let's plan on 1PM. Beer and Wine are welcome as well as snacks. If everyone would like, we could have a small pool for pizza and I can order it when everyone arrives. Otherwise, I will bring a few snacks and drinks as well. 
Our greenhouses are part of Burlington County and the Rutgers EcoComplex. We are located within the Resource Recovery Complex (a fancy name for landfill). The address is:
52 Recovery Blvd.
Florence NJ 08518

From 295 take exit 52 A towards Columbus. 
Make a right at the first traffic light
Make a left at the Burlington County Resource Recovery Center (about 1/2 mile)
Stay straight throught the gates and follow signs for the greenhouse. 

My cell is 908.268.2281 just in case anyone gets lost or needs further directions.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Hey Mike, still waiting for your call back on supplies. 
Buddy


----------



## radiata

AQUAMAC said:


> We are on for the 14th. Let's plan on 1PM. Beer and Wine are welcome as well as snacks. If everyone would like, we could have a small pool for pizza and I can order it when everyone arrives. Otherwise, I will bring a few snacks and drinks as well.


Great! I'll cover the cost of one pizza, but save me two slices!


----------



## carola1155

I have a client right up the road from there... drive by there from time to time. Now I know what it is! haha

I'm good to go though and I'm definitely down for the pizza idea... I'll bring along a 6 pack of something delicious as well. (can't have pizza without beer)

If anyone is interested, I have a 2 unsexed bakhuis that are a little over a year old I am looking to move. I decided I'm just gonna keep one tinc (azureus) so if I could move them to a local that would be great. $90 obo for both. I can provide pictures. PM me


----------



## Tricolor

I may have adult mint, yellow, and orange teribbilis froglets.


----------



## Frogilicious

Awesome! I'll throw in on some 'za (veggie slice?!)I guess we can figure out which types of pizza to get once everyone gets there. Hopefully I can make it. I can't wait!


----------



## Julio

Here is what i have for sale
4 siquirres Black Jeans 6-8 months old $200 each
F2 AND F3 old Costa Rican line from the mid 90s

































Also have Starter cultures of purple isopods $10 each
dwarf white isopods $5 each


----------



## johnachilli

Hey everyone it looks like I will be attending the festivities!

I will also have some frogs available:
O. pumilio el dorado (one female one juv)
highland variabilis (4+)
female patricias (2)
maybe some varadero


----------



## Gnarly

Oh hey, I'd also like a definite female SI, if someone has one for me


----------



## Tricolor

May have very proven bakius pair (not 100% sure I want to part with them yet). Maybe a couple vanzos and intermedius.


----------



## eos

If anyone has some used 10 gallon or 20 gallon long tanks they don't want, let me know...

Thanks!


----------



## Buddysfrogs

eos said:


> If anyone has some used 10 gallon or 20 gallon long tanks they don't want, let me know...
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not going to have used but we will have a few 10's and 20's for sale.
Buddy


----------



## Gnarly

I can bring some hardwood pieces if anyone would like them. 

Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## oddlot

I'm looking for some frogs;
female banded intermedius
female standard intermedius
female veraderos
female black bassleri
male azureus
Male Orange Galact


I prefer proven or sexed females and the male as calling.
I have the following for trade or sale also;
A group of 5 S.I. Sean Stewart I have gotten some eggs and calling,A very large smooth sided toad female,3 adult boophis madagascarensis (large frogs,I've heard calling)
maybe some northern variabilis froglets(Inibico)calling cristos,calling eldorados and some others.I have some very proven higher end leopard geckos,some corn snakes,some king snakes,I will update and wants during the week.For the right trade I may put up my group of 4 mebalo auratus.I'm always looking for pumilio that I don't have.

Thanks


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi All,

Looks like we are a week off from our meeting at our greenhouse. As a head count I have the following:

oddlot, Gnarly, Buddy and Mario, eos, Tricolor, Johnachilli, radiata, Carola1155, Frogilicious, Julio, glass frog (?), Jacobi, mantisdragon, rollinkansas, Michael Shrom, inka4040, Greg and Gab

So around 20ish? 

As a note, the greenhouse is located IN the Burlington County Resource Recovery Complex (we convert and operate methane from the landfill for greenhouse energy). Since it is Sunday, the gates will be locked. I will be opening the gates at 1PM and they will stay open until 1:30ish. Once they are locked, it will be difficult to come in. My cell phone is 908.268.2281 if you are stuck, please call me. You can park in any open spaces or the gravel overflow areas. I look forward to seeing all at 1PM on Sunday!

Best,

Mike
EcoWalls


----------



## carola1155

I'm definitely in.

I'll have a +1 too if that is alright.


----------



## oddlot

I have a plus one too.


----------



## frogcrazy

If you have enough room I would also like to attend.


----------



## mydumname

I plan to bring some Unsexed azureiventris. No clue what sexes are...have them in a group of 3,3, and 4. One of the 3 groups has a.definite male. $40 each

The following I will bring if presold....

Banded intermedius sub adults.....3 for $225

Adult tarapota believed female....$60
Sub adult tarapota.....$50

Adult cainarachi valley imitator male....$50
Adult unknown.sex cv imitator....$50

Please pm or email of interested.

[email protected]


----------



## snared99

I would also like to attend +1(wife) if thats ok.
pat


----------



## Gnarly

I have a +1 as well, if that is okay.


----------



## Julio

also have some fixtures for sale, all in working condition guaranteed!!!

24" fixture dual HOT5 $30









36" dual HOT5 European fixture $40
have 2 of these available


----------



## Toxic

I would like to attend as well


----------



## mydumname

I forgot I also have a lone 3/4 grown flavo available.......$80.

Won't bring unless someone wants me to.


----------



## Tricolor

I should have a couple female intermudius. Nabors line


----------



## brog32

I might be able to make this as well (+1) if that's cool Mike


----------



## JeremyHuff

eos said:


> If anyone has some used 10 gallon or 20 gallon long tanks they don't want, let me know...
> 
> Thanks!


Riko
I have a ton of 10's and maybe some 20's. lmk how many you want.

J


----------



## snared99

Any one have any isopods other then oranges? Also im looking for male patricia, male bronze and green auratus, or bakhuis adults. I have some adult female patricia I can bring also


----------



## Buddysfrogs

snared99 said:


> Any one have any isopods other then oranges? Also im looking for male patricia, male bronze and green auratus, or bakhuis adults. I have some adult female patricia I can bring also


I can bring a starter culture of dwarf greys. We can trade for a starter culture of oranges if you want. Let me know.
Buddy


----------



## snared99

Buddysfrogs said:


> I can bring a starter culture of dwarf greys. We can trade for a starter culture of oranges if you want. Let me know.
> Buddy


I do have dward greay but wouldnt mind adding more, i can bring a culture if you like
pat


----------



## Gnarly

snared99 said:


> Any one have any isopods other then oranges? Also im looking for male patricia, male bronze and green auratus, or bakhuis adults. I have some adult female patricia I can bring also


I sent you a PM.


----------



## inka4040

I may be coming with Mellowvision. Is there an upper limit to the amount of people you can host? Seems like this thing is picking up steam.


----------



## mellowvision

yup, I'm in and we might actually have a third guy with us if there's room.

Also, I'm happy to bring TB Geosessarma Red Devils if anyone is shopping for crabs.


----------



## oddlot

snared99 said:


> I do have dward greay but wouldnt mind adding more, i can bring a culture if you like
> pat


Julio has costa rican purples which are awesome little isopods.I may have some dwarf whites if you're interested.


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> I'm looking for some frogs;
> female banded intermedius
> female standard intermedius
> female veraderos
> female black bassleri
> male azureus
> Male Orange Galact
> 
> 
> I prefer proven or sexed females and the male as calling.
> I have the following for trade or sale also;
> A group of 5 S.I. Sean Stewart I have gotten some eggs and calling,A very large smooth sided toad female,3 adult boophis madagascarensis (large frogs,I've heard calling)
> maybe some northern variabilis froglets(Inibico)calling cristos,calling eldorados and some others.I have some very proven higher end leopard geckos,some corn snakes,some king snakes,I will update and wants during the week.For the right trade I may put up my group of 4 mebalo auratus.I'm always looking for pumilio that I don't have.
> 
> Thanks



Mebalo are off the trading block for now,I just found their first eggs.I will add a proven pair of leucs though.I will post better info on the frogs in the next day or so.


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have a bunch of broms available?maybe a master spring culture or two?


----------



## Buddysfrogs

snared99 said:


> I do have dward greay but wouldnt mind adding more, i can bring a culture if you like
> pat


That would be fine with me.
Buddy


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi All,

No major limit and +1s are just fine but you will need clearance to pass through the security gates. I'll be there from 1pm-1:30 so I would just ask that you try to get here on time to avoid problems at the gate. 
I'll bring a few snacks and please feel free to bring snacks as well. We can take a head count for pizza once everyone arrives. Since we are a greenhouse and share the space with another facility, I'm asking everyone just to hold off on plant material to avoid any major pest insects. Cuttings in a bag are OK, springtails, fruit flies, and frogs are OK. No bean beetles please. 

BTW if anyone has some java moss I could sure use some?!

We will have the following plant material for sale:

philodendron wend imbe $6
episcia diathiflora $6
red fittonia $5
caladium mini white $5
Oak leaf creaping fig (micro leaf) $5
eyelash begonia 'little darling' $5
rhipsalis $5
calathea burle marx $3
cryptanthus $3

Ferns and moss (5/$20 Or singles $5 ea)

korean rock 
dragon tail fern
hand fern (few)
glow star fern
lemon button fern
golden selaginella
rainbow selaginella
ruby red selaginella

We also have larger plants in 6" and 8" pots

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Mike,
Maybe I missed it but what's the address of the greenhouse?
Buddy


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi Buddy,

Posted on page 5 of this thread:

"Our greenhouses are part of Burlington County and the Rutgers EcoComplex. We are located within the Resource Recovery Complex (a fancy name for landfill). The address is:
52 Recovery Blvd.
Florence NJ 08518

From 295 take exit 52 A towards Columbus. 
Make a right at the first traffic light
Make a left at the Burlington County Resource Recovery Center (about 1/2 mile)
Stay straight throught the gates and follow signs for the greenhouse. 

My cell is 908.268.2281 just in case anyone gets lost or needs further directions. "


----------



## mantisdragon91

Unfortunately because of other commitments, I won't be able to attend. On the plus side I have plenty of Java Moss available. Let me know when and if you are in the NE Philly area and I'll be more than happy to let you have some at no cost.


----------



## eos

Sweet. I can finally get my hands on some korean rock fern. Can someone hold some for me if I happen to be tardy for the party?

Also, will anyone have any broms?


----------



## Gnarly

I would like a few broms as well if anyone has them.


----------



## Gnarly

eos said:


> Sweet. I can finally get my hands on some korean rock fern. Can someone hold some for me if I happen to be tardy for the party?
> 
> Also, will anyone have any broms?


I'll grab it for you. How many would you like?


----------



## oddlot

AQUAMAC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> No major limit and +1s are just fine but you will need clearance to pass through the security gates. I'll be there from 1pm-1:30 so I would just ask that you try to get here on time to avoid problems at the gate.
> I'll bring a few snacks and please feel free to bring snacks as well. We can take a head count for pizza once everyone arrives. Since we are a greenhouse and share the space with another facility, I'm asking everyone just to hold off on plant material to avoid any major pest insects. Cuttings in a bag are OK, springtails, fruit flies, and frogs are OK. No bean beetles please.
> 
> BTW if anyone has some java moss I could sure use some?!
> 
> We will have the following plant material for sale:
> 
> philodendron wend imbe $6
> episcia diathiflora $6
> red fittonia $5
> caladium mini white $5
> Oak leaf creaping fig (micro leaf) $5
> eyelash begonia 'little darling' $5
> rhipsalis $5
> calathea burle marx $3
> cryptanthus $3
> 
> Ferns and moss (5/$20 Or singles $5 ea)
> 
> korean rock
> dragon tail fern
> hand fern (few)
> glow star fern
> lemon button fern
> golden selaginella
> rainbow selaginella
> ruby red selaginella
> 
> We also have larger plants in 6" and 8" pots
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!




Mike,
What is the plant with the white flower in your pics?I would like a couple of those.Do you have a bunch of them?


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have some corkbark or treefern panels available?


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Lou we will have cork bark available.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs

We will also bring a full range of exo Terra tanks. So let me know if you are interested in some.
Buddy


----------



## carola1155

I know mike said to avoid bringing plants... but in case any of you are gardeners, I have some pepper seeds left over if anyone wants some. I already started mine indoors and got great germination rates so I don't need the extras. If you get them started right away you should still have plenty of season for them. The seeds are all organic and most will do fine in the little expanding coco-fiber pods you can get at home depot. 

I have:
Bhut Jolokia (ghost pepper)
Chocolate Habanero
Hot Cherry Pepper
Takanotsume Pepper (very cool Japanese variety, the pods grow upwards)
Santa Fe Grande Pepper
Sweet Crimson Pepper

Free to a good home... Though I wouldn't mind some cuttings  PM Me.


----------



## jacobi

Buddysfrogs said:


> We will also bring a full range of exo Terra tanks. So let me know if you are interested in some.
> Buddy


Pricing?

~~~~~~~~


----------



## Buddysfrogs

jacobi said:


> Pricing?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~


Please PM me for a quote on the Exos.
Buddy


----------



## mellowvision

I should also mention that I have a brand new Tetra Fauna 30" long tank with sliding doors, screen top and drain that I could bring if anyone is interested. New and unused.


----------



## mydumname

I don't normally sell tadpoles, but I figured I would offer these to some locals in case anyone is interested. 

*Arena Blanca tadpoles* - Not sure what the market price is on these guys...maybe $50ish. 

These guys go for $195 currently which is why the tadpole price is a little higher then some of the more common frogs tadpoles.

Message me if you are interested in any and we can work something out. My adults are direct from UE in their first shipment. Great frogs. Variable in pattern and are definitely bold. Do great in groups. I have already morphed and sold froglets from these guys.

Email at [email protected] or PM here as well.


----------



## Tricolor

can bring male variabilis northern imbico. 65. looking for female variabilis.


----------



## GP dynamite

I hope it's not to late to be added to the guest list. I'd be flying solo.


----------



## Mike1980

I'd also like to attend if its ok. New to the forum and hobby and would like to meet some people and pick some brains.


----------



## mydumname

I believe I have 2 brand new All Glass Aquarium Hinges....6 foot lengths. $15 each.

These are the only hinges I have used that didn't end up splitting down the middle on me.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## GP dynamite

I can bring some of Pumilio's silver springtails. These guys really are as good as Doug says they are. My cultures are raging. I'd be happy to bring some down. I know Doug wants these to get moving through the hobby. If anyone is interested please let me know. I'll need a head count of anyone interested so I can pick up enough containers for everyone.

8 bucks per culture 

These guys have been doing best on a 50/50 mix of ABG and crushed leaf litter.


----------



## Julio

Ed, i will take a silver Spring Culture to try out please.


----------



## brog32

Ed, Ill take one as well please. Also, does anyone have any "panama/lance leaf" ficus they are willing to part with?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Ed
I'll take two cultures, but I am not sure ill be there. Will you be going to white plains?


----------



## GP dynamite

JeremyHuff said:


> Ed
> I'll take two cultures, but I am not sure ill be there. Will you be going to white plains?


I will but just as an amazed onlooker.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

I am planning to go as well. I was planning on driving in in my car from Staten Island, unless some of the NYC folk are car pooling down there.


----------



## oddlot

I just got some silvers from Doug recently and they are just starting to take off.They are very small but seem very prolific.


----------



## frogcrazy

Ed plz put me down for one also thanks


----------



## glass frog

looks like it is time to thin my collection a little do to lack of time. i am willing to sell 
possible pair of pumilio popa $300
proven bakius $150
saint anthieny group 7 plus proven with tank $100
2 juvi alanis $60
3 el dorado unsexed sub adult $175
1.0.2 leucs $100
PM if interested open to offers or may be a gecko trade


----------



## Tricolor

Ed I will take one as well. thanks John


----------



## Toxic

Ed if you have any left, i would like one too.


----------



## radiata

Ed,

I'd like to get one of your $8 cultures of Pulilio's Silver Springs. There are wintery conditions currently where his is located, and he is not shipping. 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## inka4040

Aquamac, would I be able to maybe purchase some living/green wall construction materials from you at this event? I'm looking to set up a drip wall for my goldfish tank, and would really appreciate it if I could score some of the stuff there instead of having to source/order stuff piecemeal.


----------



## mydumname

I also have some young orange lamasi froglets............$25 each. 

A lone 3 month old Pepperi Abiseo......$25

Will only bring if presold.


----------



## mydumname

Pepperi sold


----------



## Mike1980

Tricolor said:


> I may have adult mint, yellow, and orange teribbilis froglets.


 How much for the orange froglets? Maybe interested if i have some cash.


----------



## GP dynamite

I'm coming close to maxing out the silver cultures. When I get home tomorrow, I will be setting up the cultures. I will try to bring a couple extra if I can without depleting my own. Thank you all for the interest and i Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I'll take a purple for $10 .
Buddy


----------



## Julio

Buddysfrogs said:


> I'll take a purple for $10 .
> Buddy


is this directed at me?


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Actually I'm not sure I meant to post this haha. I thought I saw an add in here for purple isopod cultures for $10 ea. Maybe I'm just going crazy.
Buddy


----------



## Julio

well i do have purple isos for $10 just was not sure since it was not directed at anyone and not sure if anyone else had posted them for sale as well. 
so i will bring one for you.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Alright thanks.
Buddy


----------



## radiata

Looking for Dermestid Beetles...


----------



## Gnarly

Although its not frog related, we have some coral frags to offer for trade for other corals, tadpoles, frogs or other frog related things. They are mostly zoanthids. 

I know some of you froggers are interested in reef keeping as well. 

Please PM me.


----------



## jacobi

I'm looking for epiphytic ferns, and vining/climbing plants, if anyone can bring cuttings... I'm also looking for Piper ornatum.


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> I'm looking for some frogs;
> female banded intermedius
> female standard intermedius (Should be good on these)
> female veraderos
> female black bassleri
> male azureus
> Male Orange Galact
> 
> 
> I prefer proven or sexed females and the male as calling.
> I have the following for trade or sale also;
> A group of 5 S.I. Sean Stewart I have gotten some eggs and calling,A very large smooth sided toad female,3 adult boophis madagascarensis (large frogs,I've heard calling)
> maybe some northern variabilis froglets(Inibico)calling cristos,calling eldorados and some others.I have some very proven higher end leopard geckos,some corn snakes,some king snakes,I will update and wants during the week.For the right trade I may put up my group of 4 mebalo auratus.I'm always looking for pumilio that I don't have.
> 
> Thanks





oddlot said:


> Mebalo are off the trading block for now,I just found their first eggs.I will add a proven pair of leucs though.I will post better info on the frogs in the next day or so.





oddlot said:


> Does anyone have a bunch of broms available?maybe a master spring culture or two?


Still looking?Anyone?


Available:
2 Northern/Highland variabillis froglets 2-3 months oow Inibico line 60 each
very proven leuc pair sean stewart approx.4 1/2 years old 225

5- 1 1/2 year old Santa Isabella Anthonyi,calling and eggs sean stewart200

calling Cristobal male 1 1/2 year old 2010 sndf 125

calling Eldorado male 1 1/2 years old from Cbreon 100

The large female smooth sided toad and 3 giant dagger frogs are still available pm for info

cb goldust day gecko juvies pm for info

If you are interested in some of the leopard geckos,corn snakes,or kingsnakes,pm for availability.

I'm not going to bring anything unless we prearrange it,so that I don't stress out these animals for no reason.

Thanks,Lou


----------



## GP dynamite

jacobi said:


> I'm looking for epiphytic ferns, and vining/climbing plants, if anyone can bring cuttings... I'm also looking for Piper ornatum.


The OP asked that we not bring any plants since we're meeting at a green house and they don't want to bring in any foreign pests or illnesses into the environment. I'm sure they'll have some stuff for us. 

I've got 8 silver springtail starter cultures for everyone that's asked and pm'd. All cultures are well seeded, fed and watered. they're in assorted cup sizes since im only financing my hobby and not making a business out of them(thats Doug's job). All the cultures have roughly the same amount of springs. I will bring my main culture with me if anyone who missed the post wants any. I am out of deli cups and lids. So besides the original 8cultures, any additional cultures will be BYO cup and lid. . I'm looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gnarly

GP dynamite said:


> The OP asked that we not bring any plants since we're meeting at a green house and they don't want to bring in any foreign pests or illnesses into the environment. I'm sure they'll have some stuff for us.


He also said small cuttings in plastic bags were fine.

Although they do have a great selection of plants


----------



## Buddysfrogs

We will have 1 36x18x36. If pre-ordered it will be $270 or $300 there. We will also have a 24x18x36 for $225 or preordered $200. We will also have 36x18x18 for $215 or $195 preordered. We also will be btinging a new Exo Terra Incubator for $135 preordered or $149. Preordered means PayPalled by 12am tonight. Also there was a shipping error with the crickets so we will not be bringing crickets to all who inquired. Thanks all,
Buddy


----------



## GP dynamite

Gnarly said:


> He also said small cuttings in plastic bags were fine.
> 
> Although they do have a great selection of plants


Ahh ok. I missed that part.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Also if anyone has any leaf litter available I'm interested in a bag or two.
Buddy


----------



## oddlot

Hey Buddy,What kind of leaf litter are you looking for?I can put together probably 2 bags of southern magnolia leaves if you'd like.

Also if anyone is interested I have southern magnolia seed pods for $1 each which I know some guys like to use for feeding stations,and for isos and springs to hang in.I'll bring a bunch but reservations get first picks.


----------



## Tricolor

Ill take a few pods Lou


----------



## Buddysfrogs

oddlot said:


> Hey Buddy,What kind of leaf litter are you looking for?I can put together probably 2 bags of southern magnolia leaves if you'd like.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested I have southern magnolia seed pods for $1 each which I know some guys like to use for feeding stations,and for isos and springs to hang in.I'll bring a bunch but reservations get first picks.


Lou I'll take those two bags. We could trade for cork if you like.
Buddy


----------



## oddlot

Tricolor said:


> Ill take a few pods Lou



You got it John,how many would you like?





Buddysfrogs said:


> Lou I'll take those two bags. We could trade for cork if you like.
> Buddy



Works for me.


----------



## Mike1980

I dont know if anyone uses rocks from outside but i live next to a stream and have come across some cool flat rocks covered in sea shell fossils. I have one in each of my vivs and when people come over it is a great conversation piece. I scrubbed and boiled the rocks for about 15 minutes before i put them in. Everything has been ok so far. I'll bring if anyone is interested they can have one.


----------



## Tricolor

how about 10 if you have that many. thanks


----------



## oddlot

Yes sir,you got it.


----------



## glass frog

looks like i need to cancel this event i forgot i have a show up in NY


----------



## eos

Will anyone be bringing FFs? I'd like a couple cultures of hydei please.

Also, have these guys back for sale. I haven't heard from the person that showed interest, so they're back available.

*Species* - R. Amazonicus (formerly French Guyana Ventrimaculatus)
*Line* - Unknown 
*Age* - 2+ years old
*Quantity* - 1.1 Proven
*Price* - $150 for pair


And... as a *Bonus...* any spider people want a P. Irminia... free to a good home.

PM me for any interest. 

Thanks


----------



## jacobi

GP dynamite said:


> The OP asked that we not bring any plants since we're meeting at a green house and they don't want to bring in any foreign pests or illnesses into the environment. I'm sure they'll have some stuff for us.


Yeah, you're right. I was thinking more along the lines of outside the facilities, maybe the parking lot.


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> Available:
> 2 Northern/Highland variabillis froglets 2-3 months oow Inibico line 60 each
> very proven leuc pair sean stewart approx.4 1/2 years old 225
> 
> 5- 1 1/2 year old Santa Isabella Anthonyi,calling and eggs sean stewart200
> 
> calling Cristobal male 1 1/2 year old 2010 sndf 125
> 
> calling Eldorado male 1 1/2 years old from Cbreon 100
> 
> The large female smooth sided toad and 3 giant dagger frogs are still available pm for info
> 
> cb goldust day gecko juvies pm for info
> 
> If you are interested in some of the leopard geckos,corn snakes,or kingsnakes,pm for availability.
> 
> I'm not going to bring anything unless we prearrange it,so that I don't stress out these animals for no reason.
> 
> Thanks,Lou


Gold dust day geckos are spoken for.

Any last minute requests?We'll be leaving in an hour or so,Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## snared99

I know its a bit late, but if anyone has extra javamoss they can bring i would greatly appreciate it.
pat


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Lou, any chance you could do the calling male cristo for $100?
Lemme know.
Buddy


----------



## oddlot

pm'd you Buddy


----------



## Gnarly

Great to see everyone 

The greenhouse was beautiful; thanks for having us Mike.


----------



## brog32

Yes, thanks for hosting it was a fantastic setup. Great putting names to faces. Hope to see everyone again shortly.


----------



## oddlot

Thanks for hosting Mike!We had a great time and it was nice to see the old crew as well as some new faces.We made some great trades with good conversations.
Thanks again for being so gracious.

Lou and Kim


----------



## Mike1980

Thanks for the interesting day. I met alot of great people and learned quite a bit also. Thanks guys and girls for making me seem welcome even though im new.


----------



## carola1155

To echo everyone else... Thanks again Mike!

I had a lot of fun meeting some new people (and I guess it wasn't so bad seeing all the familiar faces either). 

We need to do more of these... Always nice seeing people and talking in person instead of just via the boards.


----------



## mellowvision

That was a fun meet up. Thanks Mike for having us, looking forward to talking more. Also great to meet everyone I did, hope to see you all again soon. Hopefully somewhere with less tolls!


----------



## johnachilli

I'd also like to thank Mike

It was great to meet some new people and to say hi to some old friends, it was a great turnout I hope we all can meetup again some


----------



## pa.walt

yeah it was nice


----------



## Tricolor

Thanks Mike, Had fun. I was good seeing everyone.


----------



## snared99

It was great meeting/seeing everyone today! Thank you to mike for a great meet, the greenhouse was awesome!


----------



## Julio

Thanks Mike and Ryan, hope we can another meeting and this kicks off things off for more meetings to happen.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Mike, thanks for a great day at the greenhouse

Does anyone know the genus/species/cultivar of the plants we got?

I think the Selaginalla I got is the "rainbow" variety of Selaginella martensii

I think the gesneriad is Alsobia dianthiflora

I can't figure out the Fern I got or the begonia.

The fern was the ones that have the tall reproductive fronds, some had small liverworts in their pots as well

any thoughts?


----------



## GP dynamite

Finally made it home 15 mins ago. Whew. Great time. It was great meeting everyone. That you so much to Mike for hosting it.


----------



## Toxic

Thank you guys for a great time. It was nice to meet new people and learn more about this great hobby. 

I'd also like to thank Ed for the silver springtails


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Thanks Mike for a fun time. Hope to do it again soon.
Buddy


----------



## mydumname

GP dynamite said:


> Finally made it home 15 mins ago. Whew. Great time. It was great meeting everyone. That you so much to Mike for hosting it.




How far of a drive did you have?

Thanks mike!! Good time as always. Glad I got to meet a few of you new York/north jersey guys.


----------



## inka4040

Matt Mirabello said:


> Mike, thanks for a great day at the greenhouse
> 
> Does anyone know the genus/species/cultivar of the plants we got?
> 
> I think the Selaginalla I got is the "rainbow" variety of Selaginella martensii
> 
> I think the gesneriad is Alsobia dianthiflora
> 
> I can't figure out the Fern I got or the begonia.
> 
> The fern was the ones that have the tall reproductive fronds, some had small liverworts in their pots as well
> 
> any thoughts?


The fern I think was doryopteris pedata. Got one of those bad boys as well. The volunteers in the pot, after closer inspection, are probably some kind of gametophytes.


Had a great time today. Thanks for letting us take a look at your operation, Mike!


----------



## radiata

Mike,

Many thanks for hosting today's gathering. A great time was had by all. 

Your EcoWalls are stunning - wish I has a place to hang one or two.

Bob


----------



## GP dynamite

mydumname said:


> How far of a drive did you have?
> 
> Thanks mike!! Good time as always. Glad I got to meet a few of you new York/north jersey guys.


142 miles. . It was mostly turnpike and gw bridge traffic that killed me. I detoured up the palisades pkwy and it was smooth sailing.

The drive down took me 2 hrs and 10 mins. Drive home 4 hours. And I'd do it again.


----------



## oddlot

That's the spirit


----------



## mordoria

Pics? anyone?


----------



## imzenko

possible future buy, do these plants need to "washed" before they get put in a viv to get rid of any fertilizer on the leaves.


----------



## Gnarly

mordoria said:


> Pics? anyone?


I'm sure someone will throw some pictures up. I saw a few folks with their phones out and those walls are gorgeous!


----------



## oddlot

imzenko said:


> possible future buy, do these plants need to "washed" before they get put in a viv to get rid of any fertilizer on the leaves.


Mike said everything was organic and safe for the frogs,but I'd wash or at least rinse everything good anyway.


----------



## jacobi

There you go. I'm really annoyed at myself, I had my camera in my car and didn't bring it in.


----------



## jacobi

oddlot said:


> Mike said everything was organic and safe for the frogs,but I'd wash or at least rinse everything good anyway.


Wasn't there something about pesticides on the bromeliads?


----------



## Gnarly

jacobi said:


> Wasn't there something about pesticides on the bromeliads?


He (Mike) said that he recently treated them for scale, I forget exactly what he said he used, but the plants would be safe in two weeks from the date of treatment.


----------



## oddlot

jacobi said:


> Wasn't there something about pesticides on the bromeliads?


Yes,and that was only the broms,but I didn't know that anyone else had grabbed any.He treated them for scale and said the halflife of the pesticide was 7days and it was 3 weeks, but to be on the safe side wait another week,I intend on waiting longer just because. All of the other plants are safe but I at least rinse them anyway.


----------



## Toxic

Is anyone going to the white plains show next week?


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Toxic said:


> Is anyone going to the white plains show next week?


I will be there vending.
Buddy


----------



## Julio

i will stop by in the morning and usually leave around noon


----------



## pa.walt

I didn't know that the broms were for sale until they were in the ''oddlot box". or I might of gotten one of them.


----------



## oddlot

There were a bit more.I only took 4.I actually walked past them several times until Kim pointed them out and we asked Mike about them,but there were about 10 more.


----------



## pa.walt

i saw them I actually thought that they were mikes personal plants. like they say if you don't ask you won't get an answer.


----------



## eos

Thanks for hosting, Mike. Great meet and very nice greenhouse. Nice to meet some new faces and see the old familiars.


----------



## GP dynamite

Toxic said:


> Is anyone going to the white plains show next week?


Ill be there in the morning. Meeting people in the morning


----------



## eos

Toxic said:


> Is anyone going to the white plains show next week?


Not sure yet... It might depend on if I can carpool with someone. I think my girl will need the car that day.


----------

